# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Prelazak u sjedalicu iz grupe I i problem sa dugackom kopcom

## ornela_m

Vrijeme nam kupovati sljedecu sjedalicu i ona koju smo naumili ima jedan problem, a to je nekompatibilnost sa automobilima, ili vecinom njih, koji imaju dugacku kopcu za pojaseve na zadnjem sjedalu.

Rijec je dakle o situacijama kada se ne koristi ISOFIX baza i kada ce AS morati biti pricvrscena pojasom za sjedalo u autu koje ima dugacku kopcu u koju se veliki pojas zakaci. Nadam se da kuzite na sto mislim, kopca nije u ravnini sjedala, nego dugacki plasticni dio viri van i to je nekih 10tak cm. To je problem jer kada se AS namjesti i pojas pocne zatezati, kopca se uvlaci u samu AS, tj. u onu pozadinu.

Tete autosjedalicarke, nadam se da nisam totalno nejasna i da imate savjet za ovu situaciju. Hocemo bas TU sjedalicu, tako da nam je neophodno naci rjesenje.

----------


## saška

Iako nije idealno rješenje, možeš pokušati zarolati onaj dio u koji se kopča pojas. Onaj koji izlazi iz sjedala, znači nekoliko puta okrenuti oko vlastite osi i na taj način ga skratiti i onda ukopčati pojas u njega. Sada se ja nadam da nisam totalno nejasna...

----------


## ornela_m

Hvala na odgovru, ali mislim da nisam dobro objasnila problem, jer mi ponudjeno rjesenje ne pomaze.

Poslikacu primjere, pa ce nadam se biti jasnije sto me muci.

----------


## Dia

ornela, ja ze kuzim, mi to imamo isto tako al nama ne smeta

----------


## ornela_m

> ornela, ja ze kuzim, mi to imamo isto tako al nama ne smeta


Dia, malo sam zbunjena, pa zar vam u tom slucaju AS ne "plese" po zadnjem sjedalu??


Ja sam inace uslikala i opisala problem, slike mozete pogledati ovdje, pa bih sad opet zamolila da savjet i iskustva.

Inace, za razliku od uvodnog posta kad sam napisala da ima 10tak cm viska koji nam smeta - radi se o 20tak cm! 

I da, sadasnju AS smo gotovo prerasli i jos malo i uopce se nece moci bebaca zakopcati u njoj... tako da mi je rjesenje ovog problema trebalo koliko jucer   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## **mial**

a zar se nemogu kopče smanjiti tj. uvuči tako da podignete sjedala i to zategnete. dakle podignuti donji dio sjedala i zategnuti ili iz gepeka zategnuti zavisi gdje su pričvršćene?

----------


## Juroslav

ornela, primi za kopču i "zafrči" ju oko njenje vlastite osi nekoliko puta dok se ne spusti dovoljno nisko.

imali smo isti problem i na taj ga način riješili.

----------


## kloklo

O majko mila, nikad nisam vidjela tako dugačke kopče  :shock: 
Dakle, i kad je zafrčeš, još je uvijek predugačko?

----------


## Dia

evo kod nas to izgleda  ovako  i  ovako 

as je bc iseos tt

nis nam ne smeta i super je montirana, uopce ne plese, auto je mazda 626

----------


## ornela_m

> evo kod nas to izgleda  ovako  i  ovako 
> 
> as je bc iseos tt
> 
> nis nam ne smeta i super je montirana, uopce ne plese, auto je mazda 626


Dia, puno hvala na trudu.
Saznala sam da su nasi prijatelji upravo kupili  sjedalicu koju zelimo, pa cu morati skoknuti do njih na probu da vidim kakva je doista situacija. Za sada samo znam da postoji problem, jer su mi u ducanu rekli da ta AS i moj auto nisu kompatibilni. No, puno mi pomazu ove slike, korisno je znati kako to izgleda i funkcionira kad je kopca dugacka.





> O majko mila, nikad nisam vidjela tako dugačke kopče  :shock: 
> Dakle, i kad je zafrčeš, još je uvijek predugačko?


Aha, znaci kad vam se ovakav slucaj pojavi na nekom pregledu, nece biti bas toliko iznenadjenje  :Grin: 

kloklo, juroslave, 
malo sam skepticna... zar je frkanje pojasa dozvoljena metoda (da se tako izrazim)?

Jedno rjesenje koje mi je ponudjeno jeste skracivanje, to radi neka firma kojoj se postom posalje kopca pa oni odrezu valjda pojas, no cijena je tako visoka da bi vise smisla imalo kupiti posebnu AS za problematicni auto   :Mad: 

Vidim da nisam ranije napomenula, rijec je o Fiatu Bravi - ako jos ko od forumasa ima taj auto, zanimalo bi me koje AS imate i kakva su vasa iskustva.

----------


## Ancica

Dia, po slici vidim da vam je kopca pojasa previsoko. Ona se ne smije "prelamati" preko sjedalice - nije dizajnirana da podnese takvu silu koju ce na nju u tom slucaju navaliti cvrsta struktura sjedalice i moze se dogoditi da kopca zakaze.

Zavrnite kopcu nekoliko puta tako da se traka na kojoj je kopca skrati (kak je rekao daddycool). Mislim da se traka smije zavrnuti do tri puta. Provjeriti cu jel moze i vise pa javim.

Ornela, ti probaj isto.

----------


## Amalthea

Joj, Dia, baš sam krenula napisati isto što i Ančica; ovako možda ne pleše, ali definitivno nije ok montirano; meni se jednom prilikom odmah nakon montaže  sjedalice sigurnosni pojas automobila otkopčao upravo zbog nalijeganja na plastični dio. Ostala sam  :shock:  kako je malo sile potrebno da se to dogodi. Sreća pa nije bilo na cesti; odmah smo sfrkali niže i bilo je ok.

----------


## Amalthea

Hoću reći - milijun puta prije toga se NIJE otkopčao; valjda smo imali sreću.

----------


## Amalthea

http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....id=45#pitanje6

----------


## Dia

hvala cure, šrobat cemo tako
al mi sad nije jasno kako mi to savjetnice nisu rekle na pregledu
onda je bila montirana grupa 0 i kopca je isto isla preko baze  :?

----------


## Amalthea

I javi kako je sad.

----------


## ornela_m

> ...
> Ornela, ti probaj isto.


Probacu, pa javim.

Nego, nesto mi je palo na pamet... probala sam i pojas sjedala na koje mislim staviti AS se moze zakopcati u kopcu onog najudaljenijeg sjedala (dakle ne svog, nego onog pored). Tako vezan pojas se dobro izvuce prema van i ne bi bilo dodira plastike kopce s plastikom sjedalice. 

Dozvoljeno??

----------


## Ancica

Nije  :Smile: 

A da i je, klizila bi ti.

----------


## Dia

uspjela, stavit cu fotke  :D

----------


## saška

Dia svakako stavi fotke da ljudi vide kako to izgleda.

----------


## Dia

evo ovako, nasa sjedalica je montirana sa desne strane i tu su dvije kopce, ona od srednjeg pojasa i za AS
posto sam morala zavrnuti 3x (koliko je max. dozvoljeno) morala sam zavrtati ovu od srednjeg pojasa jer bi mi nakon 3x ova od AS ispala naopako, kuzite 

sad to izgleda  ovako

----------


## Dia

i  ovako 

jel sad dobro?   :Smile:

----------


## ornela_m

> i  ovako 
> 
> jel sad dobro?


Bas i mene zanima, jer ja ovdje vidim opet plastiku na plastici.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Nego, evo rezultata mog eksperimenta i inicijalnog razloga za ovu temu. Posudila sam AS i probala ju montirati u svoj auto. Ilustracija problema koji se javlja zbog predugacke kopce je ovdje.

I, naravno, morala sam probati s kopcom sa susjednog (a ne krajnjeg, kao sto sam ranije napisala) sjedista. Evo kako to izgleda:
- kad se pogleda sprijeda, ili
- kad se pogleda bocno.

Ana, napisala si da koristenje drugog pojasam nije dozvoljeno, te i da jeste da bi AS proklizavala. Provjerila sam, u slucaju koji je prikazan na slikama AS ne proklizava. Vjerujem ti na rijec, ali bih svjedno voljela znati razloge  :Smile:  Ta srednja kopca je taman idealno pozicinirana i AS se fino zategne.

Konacno, sto mi je ciniti (osim traziti AS koja odgovara bas ovom autu, koje zaista ima problematicno dugacke kopce)??

----------


## Amalthea

Joj, Dia... ne znam što bih ti odgovorila. Meni ne izgleda dobro. A ne znam niti kako bismo to mogli izmijeniti kad je kopča toliko visoka. 

Ostale cure?  :/

----------


## Tea

sličnu situaciju imam kod jedne prijateljice koja je kupila novi Jazz. toliko joj je duga kopča da se ni frkanjem ni ničim ne može pomoći. jednostavno sjedalica toliko pleše kraj te kopče da je to ludilo. baš će doći u subotu na pregled, jer ja više ni sama ne znam riješenje. 

ta kopča izgleda toliko nesigurno, i izgleda da će cijelo sjedalo potegnuti prema gore, da će se sve raspasti, a još k tome izgleda jako tanko!  :/

----------


## Ancica

ornela, od dvije opcije koje si prikazala, bolja je ova u kojoj si koristila pojas srednjeg sjedista. to vase srednje sjediste kao da ni nije sjediste, meni se cini da eventualno tek pola necije straznjice stane na njega :/

jedinu nedoumicu koju imam u ovom slucaju di koristis kopcu srednjeg sjedista je da mozda ima malo previse fore za klizanje lijevo-desno. Al ak velis da mozes je dobro zategnuti i da se ne mrda (vise od jednog incha), onda je to definitivno bolja opcija od one di ti se kopca prelama preko sjedalice (ili uopce ne da da se pritegne).

osim ovog potencijalnog problema (koji je vise nego potencijalan kod auti di su srednja mjesta stvarno mjesta, a ne ovak kak je kod tebe, samo prividno   :Grin:  ), isto je ponekad konfiguracija kopci takva da ih nemres spremjesat, odnosno, ne daju se zakopcat osim u kombinacijama za koje su dizajnirane. al ocito to kod vas nije problem.

najbolje bi bilo, naravno, da imate auto i sjedalicu koji odgovaraju jedna drugome. ak nemate i nije realno da mozete nabaviti...

----------


## Ancica

Tea, drzim fige da ekipa uspije pomoci tvojoj frendici u subotu   :Smile:

----------


## Dia

> Joj, Dia... ne znam što bih ti odgovorila. Meni ne izgleda dobro. A ne znam niti kako bismo to mogli izmijeniti kad je kopča toliko visoka. 
> 
> Ostale cure?  :/


cuj, mogu jedino kupiti novi auto  :/  a to bas i nije neka opcija koja dolazi u obzir
ne znam kak druge mazde imaju dugu kopcu, al bolje ne moze frkanjem

dal netko zna da li je moguce tu kopcu uvuci u pojas i negdje je dolje prikopcati?
makar nemam pojma kak bi dosla do ispod sica jer preko gepeka to nije moguce od kada je ugraden rezervoar od plina

----------


## vissnja

Imamo isti problem, predugačke kopče.
I mi isto imamo i to srednje sedište, i za njega pojas u dve tačke. Ali ja mogu da montiram isto kao ornela u tu dalju kopču i sve je super fiksirano.
Da pojasnim: bili smo juče u TL i pronašli Romer Lord sedište, probali ga u našem autu i kopča stoji na plastici. Čak i kad uvrnem, opet je na plastici, tom kao postolju od AS. A kada ga zakopčam u dalju kopču učvrsti se super, ne mrda ni milimetar. Da li tu postoji neki drugi problem osim učvršćivanja, zbog čega AS ne bi trebala da se kopča tako? Jer ako je samo do učvršćivanja ja sam se iznenadila kako sam iz prve uspela da montiram tako i da bude zacementirano. 
E sad, kod nas AS još uvek nisu obavezne zakonom pa je jako teško naći AS, u TL smo naleteli na ovu Romer Lord, prodavačica kaže da im je ostala samo još jedna, i nije sigurna da će dobijati jer se to u Beogradu ne prodaje. A jedino u TL su hteli da nam daju da je probamo u autu i još je flipnula kad je čula da nećemo odmah da je kupimo.
Tako da molim što pre odgovor na ovo pitanje: Da li tu postoji neki drugi problem osim učvršćivanja, zbog čega AS ne bi trebala da se kopča tako (u dalju kopču, od tzv. srednjeg sica)?

----------


## Tea

*vissnja*, nije mi jasno tvoje pitanje! :? ti hočeš montirati sjedalicu na sredinu sa bočnim pojasevima? ili hočeš montirati sjedalicu na sredinu sa srednjiim pojasom, al ne u sredju kopču, već onu od bočnih pojaseva?  :?   (a jesu mi pitanjaaaa   :Rolling Eyes:  , jedva sama sebe pratim   :Grin:  )

----------


## vissnja

Ja hoću da je montiram iza vozačevog sedišta, sa bočnim pojasom koji ću da uštekam u kopču od srednjeg pojasa (razlika u razdaljini između te dve kopče je cca 10cm). Tako montirana mi je super učvršćena a kopča ne dodiruje i ne naleže na plastiku od AS. Ali ne znam da li postoji možda još neki bezbednosni catch sa kojim nisam upoznata (a zašto to eventualno ne bi smelo).

----------


## Tea

jel znaš možda za caku da kopču zavrčeš toliko jako u krug dok se ona ne spusti skroz do sjedala, tako neće pritiskati sjedalicu?!  
evo nešto više o tome pred kraj ove stranice 


Kopča sigurnosnog pojasa automobila leži na okviru autosjedalice

----------


## Dia

tea, kazu da ne smijes vise od 3x je zafrknuti, kak se vidi na mojoj slici, ona je samo malo niza tj. sad ne lezi na gornjem djelu baze, al se dodiruje sa bocnim djelom

----------


## Tea

*dia*, al po slici mi se čini da možeš još zafrknuti! ima dole bar još 5 cm  trake od kopče.  :/ 

*vissnja*, ne javljaš se, jel to i tvoj problem. al ako si se uvjerila da je sjedalica čvršče vezana sa drugom kopčom, onda ju tako veži. al prov probaj njegovu zaokrenuti par puta da vidiš hoče li šta pomoći.

----------


## vissnja

> *dia*, al po slici mi se čini da možeš još zafrknuti! ima dole bar još 5 cm  trake od kopče.  :/ 
> 
> *vissnja*, ne javljaš se, jel to i tvoj problem. al ako si se uvjerila da je sjedalica čvršče vezana sa drugom kopčom, onda ju tako veži. al prov probaj njegovu zaokrenuti par puta da vidiš hoče li šta pomoći.


Probala sam, koliko god da je zafrknem, sama plastika od kopče je dugačka i kako god namestim nasloni se na plastiku od AS. A i sama AS je dosta široka i ide skroz od ivice sedišta pa do same kopče. Zato je mnogo bolje da bočni pojas ukopčam u tu dalju kopču, a AS je stvarno dobro pričvršćena, i MM i ja smo je drmali i vukli ali ona stoji kao zakucana.

----------


## Dia

vissnja je dobro rekla, koliko god zafrknula sama kopca ce i dalje biri naslonjena na bazu  :/  nikako nece biti u ravnini sica
moja je isto super montirana, ne mrda uopce niti lijevo niti desno

----------


## Tea

> ... a AS je stvarno dobro pričvršćena, i MM i ja smo je drmali i vukli ali ona stoji kao zakucana.


to je onda to!   :Smile:  

samo uvijek provjeravajte čvrstoću u bazi, u podnožju as, a ne na stranicama!

----------


## Tea

*Dia*, imamo istu AS, kako si ti zadovoljna? 
jel ti jastučiće potegneš prema dole kada do kraja vežeš dijete, tj. kada skroz zategneš dijete? 
oni onako trebaju poći skroz dole prema kopči, al tek na kraju stezanja. 

ja sam negdje izgubila upute, i sada se više ne mogu sjetit dal sam to u njezinim uputama pročitala?  :?  :/

----------


## Dia

da, dogodilo mi se to pa sam se zbunila, znaci to bi trebalo biti tako?
makar on je tak sitni da ti meni pojas preko prsa i bude duzine tog jastucica

inace zadovoljna sam sto se tice montaze, stvarno je lako, neki dan sam je montirala u drugi auto, gotova za 1 min i super je sjela u peugeot 207 (ak nekoga zanima), jedino mi je malo bed zakopcavanje, ona spuzvica gdje je kopca uredno mu dode pod guzu kad ga stavljam (jel ona gumica sluzi da se zakopca prema dolje dok stavljas klinca?) i zafrcu mi se remeni pa se mucim da ispravno stavim (malo je kompliciran sistem da se presavine donji dio remena), a nekad mi i te kopcice dodu njemu pod guzu jer one kukice sastrane drze spuzvicu gore, a ne i kopcice

nadam se da me kuzis   :Smile:  

e da, i kad mi on zaspi jako mi je tesko sa prednjeg sica odvrnuti onaj kotacic da spustim u lezeci polozaj

----------


## Tea

da, na onom jastučiću između noga imaš onu gumicu, tom gumicom zakačiš jastučić preko kotačića, baš iz tog razloga da ne tražiš svaki puta jastučić pod guzom. 

isto tako imaš na bočnim stranama dvije crne plastike, one ti služe da kada otkopčaš dijete, da odmah remene zakašiš u te plastične utore, da ti se ne zavrču drugi puta kada dijete stavljaš, već ti odmah ostanu pripremljeni i ne trebaš ih tražiti iza ramena i leđa   :Wink:  

ja ni ne pokušavam stalno mijenjati nagibe, stalno mi je u ležečem i to joj paše, pa ga ne odvrčem i zavrčem tako često. 

nije dobila super ocijene, dobila je srednje- tj. kružić, al meni se čini da vrijedi samo zbog komocije i onih velikih bočnih strana. na žalost, prvo sam ju kupila pa onda išla gledat testove, al dobro, nije minus pa se tješim!   :/

----------


## Dia

mene sad zanima nesto? hm...hm...
na 15 str. rodine brosure o AS, na desnoj slikici je montirana BC iseos TT (kakvu mi imamo) i vidi se da kopca pojasa viri iz sjedala i da dodiruje plastiku na bazi  8) 
malo se bolje to vidi na tiskanoj verziji nego tu u pdf.-u

btw. jos nisam rjesila taj problem
na onoj hrv. web stranici o AS pise, da ako se to ne moze rjesiti frkanjem kopce pojasa da se uzme druga sjedalica koja je kompatibilna, koja bi to bila kompatibilna za dugu kopcu?
mislim da sve sjedalice skupine 0 ne mozes montirati, a da kopca ne dodiruje plastiku na njoj ili bazi
takoder ne znam kak bi trebala izgledati AS, a da je ta kopca ne dodiruje?!

i ako mi moze vlasnici MAZDA reci jel to i kod njih tako, tnx.

----------


## Dia

opet ja...

ovak, posto sam u kupnji nove sjedalice za dr. auto, razmisljala sam da BC ostavim za dr. auto, a za mazdu kupim onda novu
nisam jos dobila odgovor koja bi to bila AS kompatibilna za duge kopce
jel postoji neka drugacija baza koja nema plastiku, jucer sam gledala brevicu i cini mi se da ona ima metalnu konstrukciju, u tom bi slucaju kopca isla preko te konstrukcije, pretpostavljam da ni to ne smije  :/ 

kak srediti tu dugu kopcu, osim prodati auto, sto ne dolazi u obzir

help me...
zar stvarno jedino ornela, vissnja i ja imamo taj problem  :?  
jeste vi kaj rijesile po tom pitanju?

----------


## elin

imamo problem, naime AS I nam je premala a imamo 9 mjeseci. Kaj sad, da joj kupim drugu, a sve su za djecu od 1 g nadalje ili da probamo izdurati u ovoj još 3 mjeseca. Ne vozimo se tako često, ali mene je svejedno strah. Da li se može nešto desiti djetetu ako je u AS koja je premala (mislim u slučaju nedaj bože)?

----------


## vissnja

Dia mi imamo Fiat Tipo i ja sam izvela to ovako: mogu da stavim AS iz vozača i da kopča ne naleže na plastiku ali tada je AS tako blizu prozoru da Nađa može da dohvati kvaku za otvaranje vrata  :shock:
E sad naš auto ima i "srednje sedište" (jako je usko) na kojem je pojas sa dve tačke. Ja stavim AS normalno iza vozača, malo bliže sredini i ukopčam u onu dalju kopču (od srednjeg pojasa). Učvrsti se fenomenalno, ne mrda ni santimetar levo i desno, ali pozadi mogu da sednem još samo ja (što i nije prevelik problem).
Nadam se da ćete naći neko rešenje     :Kiss:  
Inače ja sam zvala predstavništvo Fiata u Bg, toliko su bili nezainteresovani da je to grozno, kod nas još nema zakona o vezivanju dece   :Sad:   i njih to jednostavno ne zanima.

----------


## vissnja

Zaboravih - mi imamo Roemer Lord i ta AS ima baš široko plastično postolje.

----------


## ornela_m

> opet ja...
> 
> ovak, posto sam u kupnji nove sjedalice za dr. auto, razmisljala sam da BC ostavim za dr. auto, a za mazdu kupim onda novu
> nisam jos dobila odgovor koja bi to bila AS kompatibilna za duge kopce
> jel postoji neka drugacija baza koja nema plastiku, jucer sam gledala brevicu i cini mi se da ona ima metalnu konstrukciju, u tom bi slucaju kopca isla preko te konstrukcije, pretpostavljam da ni to ne smije  :/ 
> 
> kak srediti tu dugu kopcu, osim prodati auto, sto ne dolazi u obzir
> 
> help me...
> ...


Dia, ja cu samo kratko.

Uvjerena sam da je ovo vrlo rasiren problem, ali ga ljudi nisu svjesni. U Hr se u prosjeku voze stariji automobili nego u zapadnim zemljama, dakle puno njih neprilagodjenih suvremenim standardima sigurnosti, a djecije AS koje su ipak novije datuma cesto nisu kompatibilne s tim autima.

Meni su u ducanu gdje mi nabavljamo djeciju opremu (nezavisni mali ducan ciji specijalist za AS drzi po nasem gradu nesto slucno Rodinim  pregledima AS) rekli da Britax Evolva ide u gotovo sve tipove automobila.

----------


## Dia

vissnja, meni je kod srednjeg sica jos veci problem, jer naima srednji pojas ne izlazi iz sjedista nego je isto pricvrscen kopcom, dakle u tom slucaju bi i sa jedne i sa druge strane bila kopca na plastici  :/ 

kad se sjetim da nam je AS 0+ bila na srednjem sicu tako vezana  :shock:  sa dvije kopce na plastici

----------


## vissnja

> vissnja, meni je kod srednjeg sica jos veci problem, jer naima srednji pojas ne izlazi iz sjedista nego je isto pricvrscen kopcom, dakle u tom slucaju bi i sa jedne i sa druge strane bila kopca na plastici


Ja ne vežem AS srednjim pojasom, nego onim bočnim što je iza vozača, ali ga ne ukopčam u njegovu kopču (koja je preblizu) nego u dalju kopču od srednjeg pojasa. Ne znam kako bolje da objasnim, nadam se da me razumeš. (ako ne, slikaću popodne pa staviti slike)

----------


## Dia

:Embarassed:   razumijem te, al ja ne mogu niti to jer su jedna do druge, pa se opet dogodi ista stvar, vidi se na onoj mojoj fotki

gledam britax evolvu, nje nema kod nas za kupiti, jel tako? nasla sam je u baby centru slo, al ne kuzim koji je sistem montaze i kakva joj je baza

gledala sam i bc trianos (na njihovoj stranici ima filmic kako montirati i cini mi se da je baza presvucena navlakom, dal u tom slucaju kopca moze ici preko ili nikako ne smije dodirivati, ako nikako ne smije dodirivati stvarno mi nije jasno koja bi to sjedalica trebala biti  :? 

dal postoji neka AS gdje pojas ne ide preko baze tj. donjeg dijela sjedalice nego recimo otraga
na bc iseos tt ide preko baze ali iza sjedista

----------


## Dia

i jos jedno pitanje za savjetnice, dal ste ikada na pregledima AS imale takav problem i kako ste ga rijesile
ili dal je netko imao kompatibilnu AS i duge kopce

tnx

----------


## ornela_m

> i* jos jedno pitanje za savjetnice, dal ste ikada na pregledima AS imale takav problem* i kako ste ga rijesile
> ili dal je netko imao kompatibilnu AS i duge kopce
> 
> tnx


Podizem temu, jer i mene ovo zanima, ne mogu vjerovati da se slucaj nije desio...

----------


## Dia

meni nitko nije odgovorio na punooo pitanja ovdje   :Sad:  

 i zar je nasa mazda jedina sa takvim kopcama  :?

----------


## daddycool

> Dia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i* jos jedno pitanje za savjetnice, dal ste ikada na pregledima AS imale takav problem* i kako ste ga rijesile
> ili dal je netko imao kompatibilnu AS i duge kopce
> 
> tnx
> 
> 
> Podizem temu, jer i mene ovo zanima, ne mogu vjerovati da se slucaj nije desio...


normalno da ima takvih slučajeva
neki se mogu riješiti a neki ne
nebrojen je broj kombinacija raznih AS i automobila, pa univerzalno rješenje ne postoji

mi možemo dati savjet ali niti možemo sa sigurnošću predvidjeti sve "what if..." situacije niti možemo na sebe preuzeti roditeljsku odgovornost

----------


## daddycool

> meni nitko nije odgovorio na punooo pitanja ovdje   
> 
>  i zar je nasa mazda jedina sa takvim kopcama  :?


nije

nisu sve sjedalice jednako široke, pa kod nekih kopča ne nalježe na sjedalicu nego ide prema sjedalici. sjedalica se u tom slučaju montira bliže vratima. Kod nekih kombinacija sjedalica i automobila ne postoji nikakva mogućnost da se sjedalica montira na zadovoljavajući način.

----------


## Dia

daddycool, ok meni je jasno da nisu svi auti i as kompatibilne
ja sam postavila pitanja koja bi to sjedalica bila eventualno kompatibilna, dal sve imaju siroku plasticnu bazu kao bc iseo tt? u brosuri se na 2 slike vidi identicna situacija kao moja znaci duga kopca na bazi, zbog cega je to tiskano, ako ne smije biti tako  :? 
zbog cega na pregledu as meni to nije nitko rekao
dal ta kopca smije ici recimo preko metalne baze?
itd...da ne nabrajam sve jer je sve napisano u mojim postovima




> normalno da ima takvih slučajeva 
> neki se mogu riješiti a neki ne


kako mislis neki ne? u stilu te as i auta ili da u takav auto jednostavno ne ide niti jedna as

----------


## daddycool

> daddycool, ok meni je jasno da nisu svi auti i as kompatibilne
> ja sam postavila pitanja koja bi to sjedalica bila eventualno kompatibilna, dal sve imaju siroku plasticnu bazu kao bc iseo tt? u brosuri se na 2 slike vidi identicna situacija kao moja znaci duga kopca na bazi, zbog cega je to tiskano, ako ne smije biti tako  :? 
> zbog cega na pregledu as meni to nije nitko rekao
> dal ta kopca smije ici recimo preko metalne baze?
> itd...da ne nabrajam sve jer je sve napisano u mojim postovima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idem redom

savjetnici znaju dosta, ali nitko ne zna baš apsolutno sve mogućnosti tj. koja sjedalica je kompatibilna sa kojim autom. zato i savjetujemo da se sjedalica isproba prije kupnje.

ne, nemaju sve sjedalice istu širinu baze sjedalice

nemam ispred sebe brošuru pa ti ne mogu točno odgovoriti a na pdf inačici se ne vidi dobro i ne bih želio napamet komentirati

što se tiče pregleda, također ne mogu komentirati jer ne znam relevantne činjenice

kopča ne smije iči preko baze, tojest ne smije se prelamati preko baze. nema veze jel baza plastična ili metalna. problem je u silama koje nastaju kod sudara i u slučaju istog, kod prelomljene kopče može doči do pucanja i oslobađanja sjedalice.

"neki ne" se odnosi na neku konkretnu kombinaciju AS i automobila. još se nisam susreo sa automobilom koji ima pojas u 3 točke a da se u njega nije mogla montirati ispravno niti jedna sjedalica (što također ne znači da se to ne može dogoditi).

iz tvojeg profila ne kužim koja je tvoja lokacija, ali ako možeš, dođi na sljedeći pregled AS.

----------


## Maruška

> kopča ne smije iči preko baze, tojest ne smije se prelamati preko baze.


Znači li ovo da kopča cijelom svojom dužinom može biti naslonjena na stranicu baze? A da je problem jedino onda kada je kopča pozicionirana upravo na spoju okomite i vodoravne baze?

----------


## Maruška

...na spoju okomite i vodoravne *stranice* baze?

----------


## Dia

tnx.
na slikama brosure su 2 slike bc iseos tt, na obije se to vidi (u tiskanom izdanju je bolje nego u pdf-u)

vidis, ja nisam znala za te kopce dok nije otvorena ova tema, tako da uopce nismo obracali paznju na to kod kupovine, sjedalica je lijepo sjela u auto, cak sam je montirala u dedin peugeot, isto sve 5
znam da napamet nitko ne moze reci koja as i koji auto idu skupa, al bi htjela znati kakav tip baze as postoji, jer se na slikama internet stranica to bas i ne vidi

za metalnu bazu pitam, jer cemo dobiti na poklon brevicu (za drugi auto), pa sam mislila da je onda probam staviti u mazdu, jer koliko mi se cini ispod kopce ima jos tkanine pojasa, pa bi mozda ta "metalna sipka" dosla ispod kopce (ne znam sistem montaze brevice)

za pregled nam je najblizi zadar, tamo smo i bili prosli put

maruska, meni se kopca ne prelama nego stoji okomito
evo  fotka  i to navodno nije ok, jer ako dode do sudara ona bi mogla popustiti

----------


## daddycool

vaš problem se na engleskom naziva "buckle crunch"

pogledajte malo ovaj link

http://www.carseatinfo.co.uk/index.c...086&pid=292393

za više informacija pogooglajte gore navedeni pojam

Hrvatska, koliko znam, nema regulatorno tijelo koje bi davalo preporuke u vezi s takvim stvarima, pa moramo pribjeći informacijama iz drugih zemalja. kao što vidite iz gornjeg linka, postoje različita tumačenja tog problema.
Jedno je sigurno, nitko od savjetnika neće preuzeti na sebe odgovornost i reći vam "to je 100% sigurno", to i nije naša svrha. Mi savjetujemo, a roditelji su ti koji na osnovu naših savjeta donose odluku.
ja osobno ne bi bio sretan sa takvim rješenjem i držao bi se onog pravila da se kopča ne smije dodirivati niti s jednim dijelom sjedalice, već samo pleteni dio pojasa.

evo jedan dobar filmić koji ukratko objašnjava kako izabrati i učvrstiti sjedalicu grupe I. 

http://www.childcarseats.org.uk/cars...chapter3a.html

Spominje se i "buckle crunch" problem.

----------


## Dia

daddycool, puno ti hvala   :Kiss:  

nakon jedno par sati iscitavanja svih mogucih stranica o tom problemu naisla sam na ovo http://www.britax.co.uk/index.php?op...id=7&Itemid=31
tu ima filmic u gornjem cosku "fitting video" i na samom kraju je govor o tome, e sad pokazuju kako ne smije biti, znaci "seat belt buckle" ne smije dodirivati onaj dio gdje se zateze remen tj. kopca na pojasu, a ne ona u sicu

sto se tice tog problema, na svim "stranjskim" stranicama se spominje da se uvijek treba provjeriti i "buckle crunch" i da to tako ne smije biti, no nigdje se ne navodi rjesenje problema, samo na mislim jednoj pise ono sto je i prevedeno na www.autosjedalice.net 

na nekom forumu cak je i jedan odgovor da kopca smije ici bocno uz bazu, ali se ona ne smije prelamati

----------


## Amalthea

Pa gle, rješenja univerzalnog nema. Ako se ne može postići vezanje takvo da se izbjegne nalijeganje, onda autosjedalica nije kompatibilna s vozilom. 

Mislim, stvarno je problem s tim kopčama sigurnosih pojaseva čija je izlazna traka iz pregiba tako dugačka i nema jednostavnog rješenja; ponekad nema rješenja za tu kombinaciju AS i auta uopće.

Ako je izlazna traka relativno kratka (oko 5 cm), onda se to super rješava sfrkavanjem trake pa se skrati. Ako je dulja... hm... teško je reći.

Za postavljanje AS je idealno je kada je utičnica točno u pregibu, onda nema opasnosti od toga.

Ovo se, pretpostavljam, događa i iza suvozača i vozača.
A kako je na sredini? Pojas s tri točke? Ima li sjedalo auta neku izbočinu pa se ne može sjedalica dobro smjestiti?

----------


## Dia

gledajuci tako, svaki auto koji nema pojaseve u razini sica, a po mom misljenju nema ih 90%, pogotovo oni stariji, imaju taj problem
probat cu danas povuci sjedalicu vise prema prozoru

na srednji sic ju je moguce montirali ALI kak sam vec napisala srednji pojas je zakopcan na kopcu, tak da bi onda sa obije strane imala taj problem...budem poslikala dok mi je auto ispred kuce, pa cete vidjeti

----------


## Dia

evo  slikica 

amalthea, ok ako mi as nije kompatibilna sa autom, ali mene brine to sto mi se cini da ce mi se sa bilo kojom drugom AS dogadati ista stvar
pogledala sam fotke puno sjedalica i buljila u baze i sisteme montaze no stvarno ne vidim koja bi to as bila kompatibilna  :? 
jer sve imaju uglavnom istu bazu, zar ne?

cak sam naisla na to da je evolva rjesenje tog problema, a filmic i je sa njihove stranice, dakle ja na njemu ne vidim rjesenje tog problema 
drugacije nego sto je u mom auto trenutno 

sto se tice pomicanja as prema prozoru, nije moguce jer baza sirinom tocno sjeda u sic koji je na rubovima malo podignut

----------


## NatasaM...

> kopca smije ici bocno uz bazu, ali se ona ne smije prelamati


ovo sam ja mislila da je tocno (ako se baza i kopca ne dodiruju), a sad citam cijelu ovu diskusiju ...

Dia, ako sam nesto pogrijesila, onda je to bilo stvarno u neznanju, sorry.

----------


## Dia

natasaM...ma nista ja tebi ne zamjeram   :Love:  
ja sam samo rekla da mi na pregledu to nije bilo receno tako da kod kupnje grupe 1 nisam uopce na to obracala paznju, tj. nikada nisam do otvaranja ove teme mislila da je to problem, jer se nigdje to nije navodilo
koliko god sam citala i citala o as i montazi

nebi se htjela sam krivo izraziti niti nikoga uvrijediti ali gledajuci ove strane web sajtove oni dosta paznje posvecuju bas tome problemu, a tu se recimo nikada nije o tome raspravljalo
mozda bi bilo dobro obratiti paznju na to prilikom pregleda, spomenuti u brosurama

----------

